# JBL 305P MkII vs Yamaha HS5



## BenG (Jul 16, 2019)

Great deal on Sweetwater now for the JBL's but am not sure how they compare to the Yamaha's. 

Any preference? Big difference?


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jul 17, 2019)

Have look at...






... with the classical-track the yamaha Hs5 seems to sound a bit more "cheesy". In other words, the JBL 305P MkII seems to be closer to the source track.

What do you think?

Beat


----------

